# 1991 nissan stanza exhaust kit/catback



## nissanwave (Aug 19, 2015)

i was thinking of getting an exhaust kit/catback installed. although, i dont know which kit or catback to install. also does the u12 bluebird have the same exhaust layout as the 91 stanza? i would appreciate any recommendations or ideas.


----------



## StanzaGuy (Feb 3, 2018)

Do you still have the U12/Stanza? Did you ever find an exhaust system for it? Thanks for your time!


----------

